# kernelpanic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on u-block(8,35)

## temnozor

Help! i get the kernel panic message:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,35)

Its on a gentoo system that was up to date and working and according the live edit option of grub (using e) i don't see anything changed there

what to do? i have no clue why i get the kernel panic and how to solve that

----------

## illuminated

Did you check this and this ?

----------

## ultraincognito

Grub!

----------

